# Pots



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody know of a Canadian source for decent 1M and 500K solid shaft audio pots?
Thanks.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You can buy PEC at some electronic wholesalers and supply houses. That being said, they don't usually stock audio values. I haven't found any Canadian sources for amp parts at decent prices. AES or Mojo in the US.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

You're probably right Bill. I'll give these guys a try. Antique Electronic Supply
BTW, looks like you're making some mighty fine amps.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank-you very much for the kind words. I really have to update my website as there's quite a lot of new stuff. Fun!


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

The V2 combo caught my attention. Do you make a head version?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this place is just up the road from my house but it does carry PEC pots which I have bought.
They are AMAZING. Check out the pec website and it will make a believer out of you.
BEfore anyone gets too excited about PEC pots, just remember one thing.
Whatever material they are made of, you CANNOT solder on the casing. The solder will simply NOT stick.
IF this is not a problem in your application, then go ahead and buy them as they are the best.

anyways..here is a link to Newtron Electronics in Gueph Ontario.
WELCOME to Neutron Electronics Ltd.

Rick Wilson is a very knowlwgeable guy there.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Furtz, Yes, please email me. I have pots available for sale. If you're not planning a production run I can probably help you. I stock mostly Alpha, but have some PEC too, a few CTS and Mojo also.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey, thanks GT and Bill. I'll phone Neutron today. Their catalog is hard to read on line. 
I'm an amateur builder, and usually only make one-off "tone monsters" HAHA
Most of my parts come from thetubestore.com - Audio vacuum tubes for your amplifier. or Antique Radio Schematics and Capacitors for Tube Radios
Both those places are great to deal with but they don't carry pots. 
Thanks again


----------

